# Show line Houston tx



## canon (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone have a show line male GSD here in Houston tx? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

Stay away from heildelburg. I got my two from waco because I couldn't find what I was looking for in houston.


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Try Rallhaus.


----------

